# 2003 Automatic Window switches?



## Darkstar6 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All,
After several trips to the dealer, I am now reaching out the real experts in here for an answer. 
We purchased a 2003 Allroad and noticed that the window switches only work automatically, meaning that if I press the button, the windows go all the way down unless I pull up on the switch to make it stop. 
In my A4, and in most cars, there are 2 clicks controlling the window going down. The fist click controls it manually and when depressing it all the way to the second click the window rolls all the way down. 
The dealer charged us a $50 deductible to check out the car, they replaced the switches, and the issue reamins the same. They then told us that 98+ all roads only have automatic option on switches and do not have 2 clicks. 
How does yours work?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Automatic Window switches? (Darkstar6)*

well for starters i'd check that dealer.... if i recall correctly, the allroad wasn't even sold here in the states before 2001. also they are incorrect about the switches. i have two-mode (auto and as i press and hold). 
the thing is it is different than my old VW MK4's, where you pushed ALL the way down to do auto, and just a little bit to do manual control (2-stage). on my audi there isn't a two-step, it is just one-step but it depends on how long you depress the switch.
if you depress the switch and let go very fast, it goes auto.... if you press and hold, it does manual. if you are aware of this part, then disregard. (i've met some owners that were accustomed to the VW-style and it was working the whole time, they just didn't know it was different).
another thing to consider is you can alter that (i believe) under convenience options in the VAG-COM. A previous owner might have disabled that for whatever reason. unforunately i don't have the knowledge as to which program location you can modify that, but i'm pretty sure it's under convenience features.... you could always try asking in the VAG-COM forum. If that is the issue, its a quick 5-minute fix.
whatever it is, it doesn't sound like its the actual switches to me.... so your "dealer" (and i use that term loosely) can change them out all day long and its not going to fix the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: after re-reading your post, sounds like the switches work fine, you might just be accustomed to the other way on other cars.... try holding the switch down for two seconds, then stopping. the window should stop halfway down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 5:28 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Automatic Window switches? (Darkstar6)*

It is not your switches. Your owners manual has instructions on switching the operation of the switches to auto at first touch, I am not sure if it instructs how to change it back. I know that when the battery is disconected it resets to the default and you need to reprogram to go auto at first touch. You can VAG-COM in the convenence module to add the option of rolling the windows up or down with you remote. My mind is blank on the other options to the convenience module you can also add subtract or change. My laptop and cable are not available at the moment.
My .02 - auto at first touch is the only way to go


----------

